# Bathroom Vent Cover



## Monant (Sep 10, 2015)

I need to replace the bathroom vent cover on my Gulfstream Visa 19ERD. I've checked the local RV dealers and on-line. We can't find one that will fit because the vent fan prevents the cover from closing completely.

I called Gulfstream hoping they could direct me to a source and the woman I spoke with really offended me. Needles to say there will be no more Gulfstreams in my future but the fact remains that I can't use the RV or sell it until I replace the vent cover.

I hope someone can help me find a replacement and no one else gets the rude and poor service I received from Gulfstream.


----------



## pdqparalegal1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Can you post a picture??


----------



## chamorro1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Monant- Try getting the measurements with the height/width/depth, and try your local box stores (Home Depot-Lowe's) then try looking on Ebay for price comparison. Hope this works for you... 
Good Luck


----------

